# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Phần mềm gọi điện miễn phí từ máy tính đến điện thoại?

## wuisatang

*mình biết trang này http://evaphone.com/ có chức năng như trên nhưng khoảng thời gian gọi thì rất hạn chế chỉ khoảng 20-30 giây thôi. các bạn có biết phần mềm nào có chức năng gọi điện từ máy tính đến điện thoại không (tức nhiên là phải miễn phí với thời gian dài). chân thành cảm ơn các bạn*

----------


## tandatcit

hồi trước mình cũng có tìm hiểu cái này. nhưng theo mình thì khả năng thành công chỉ khoảng 50%.cũng có 1 số wed tương tự như wed của bạn cho phép gọi và nhắn tin miễn phí (chỉ trong 1 khoảng nhất định). vd như: _http://www.tokiva.com_
hướng dẫn cho wed này:



> trước tiên bạn truy cập vào địa chỉ _http://www.tokiva.com_, bấm vào _sign up_. bạn lần lượt điền các thông tin cá nhân của mình vào:
> 
> - họ tên _(first name, last name)._
> - địa chỉ e-mail của bạn _(e-mail)._
> - mật khẩu _(password)._
> - quốc gia _(country)_: chọn viet nam - (84).
> - số điện thoại di động _(primary mobile phone)_: nhớ bỏ số 0 ở đầu, ví dụ số điện thoại của tôi là 0986****** thì điền là 986******.
> - loại máy _(phone type)._
> - mã xác nhận ngẫu nhiên _(verification)._
> ...


 còn về soft thì cũng có, đó là voxox. cái này mình cũng đã dùng nhưng mà ko hiểu do ip sao đó ko gọi đc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]. nhưng bạn cứ thử xem.



> voxox là một phần mềm chat tương tự như *yahoo messenger* nhưng hiện đại hơn rất nhiều về cả tính năng lẫn giao diện.
> bạn có thể tìm hiểu thêm về những tính năng này từ trang chủ của chương trình tại http://www.voxox.com. ở đây mình chỉ hướng dẫn cho bạn làm những gì cần thiết để có thể gọi điện và nhắn tin "chùa" thôi.
> 
> bước 1 : *downlad và cài đặt*
> bạn có thể download voxox từ trang http://www.voxox.com/download_page.php
> sau khi tải xong file cài đặt bạn tiến hành cài đặt như các phần mềm thông thường khác.
> cấu hình yêu cầu: windows xp or vista , 1 ghz processor , 256 mb ram 
> 
> bước 2: *đăng ký tài khoản* 
> ...

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

*với dịch vụ gọi qua internet ngày một phong phú và phổ biến đặc biệt là giành cho những người ở nước ngoài và người gọi đi nước ngoài
với dịch vụ này các bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều tiền
chất lượng cuộc gọi khá tốt khi thực hiện cuộc gọi
chỉ với 320k các bạn có thể gọi được 1000 phút vào máy cố định và 400 phút vào di động ở việt nam và rất nhiều quốc gia miễn phí 
thông tin chi tiết có tại* *http://www.anhtuansv.tk/*

----------


## hong nt

tất nhien là gọi free thì chả có trang nào ra hồn .có gọi được cũng tậm tịt mà thôi 
còn dùng có phí thấp thì xin mời vào đây .mình vẫn gọi về vn thường xuyên 

vào đây nha : http://www.luongsonbac.com/forum/showthread.php?t=134314501

----------


## drspiller12345

cái này hay đấy:http://www.luongsonbac.com/forum/sho...hp?t=134314501

đúng là tâm lý con người việt nam.cái gì cũng muốn free.
mình thì hay dùng những ji có bản quyền vẫn hay hơn.
tất nhiên là cần có....t.i.ê.n

----------

